
Firefox disabled WebP in version 66 - adityapatadia
https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1544231
======
mmastrac
Incorrect title. Correct title would be "Firefox removed 'image/webp' from
Accept header, causing unintended side-effects".

~~~
floatingatoll
Further, the removal doesn’t _yet_ seem to have been confirmed as intentional.
Make sure to read the linked bugs too.

